
GRPC with REST and Open APIs - philips
http://www.grpc.io/posts/coreos
======
setheron
Once browsers support HTTP/2 then the gateway won't be needed ?

~~~
thesandlord
Browsers already support HTTP/2\. The problem (IIRC) is that there is no way
for Javascript to access the HTTP/2 functionality. Once JS engines have access
to these functions, then gRPC on the browser will be possible!

